# Kolob Res



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I hit Kolob Reservoir last Saturday. The fishing was slow, water was low and dirty, wind was blowing and it was cold. Still beats at day at work.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm guessing you went up through Virgin. Is the road clear the whole way? I'm thinking they're letting water out to make room for run off, thus the low water level. If not it may be a hard year for Kolob.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

neverdrawn said:


> I'm guessing you went up through Virgin. Is the road clear the whole way? I'm thinking they're letting water out to make room for run off, thus the low water level. If not it may be a hard year for Kolob.


The road is clear the entire way up through Virgin, I was told they are not going to fill the reservoir this year because we didn't get enough snow.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Had another great trip up to Kolob this weekend, the water was still low but a little less cloudy.


----------



## 2804ever (Apr 25, 2018)

nice fish! I love Kolob. PLanning to take my kids up there to fly fish this coming weekend. what fly or flies did you catch your trout on? Any recommendations appreciated!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

2804ever said:


> nice fish! I love Kolob. PLanning to take my kids up there to fly fish this coming weekend. what fly or flies did you catch your trout on? Any recommendations appreciated!


I had them hitting on blood worm and prince nymph size 16 and 14


----------



## 2804ever (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks, we'll have to give them a try and do some exploring for a good spot. One time early in the year like this I caught a few big rainbows near the dock/boat launch using a salmon egg fly. I think I weighted it and retrieved it back along the bottom slowly. It was very clear and I could see them cruising up and down along the banks. That was probably 10 years ago. Since then we've gone a few times later in the year but not as much luck fly fishing when I've tried it. I will let you know how I do this time. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

2804ever said:


> Thanks, we'll have to give them a try and do some exploring for a good spot. One time early in the year like this I caught a few big rainbows near the dock/boat launch using a salmon egg fly. I think I weighted it and retrieved it back along the bottom slowly. It was very clear and I could see them cruising up and down along the banks. That was probably 10 years ago. Since then we've gone a few times later in the year but not as much luck fly fishing when I've tried it. I will let you know how I do this time. Thanks again for sharing!


Had a friend fish near the inlet by the boat dock last night and caught fish on almost every cast using a #14 red copper john.


----------



## 2804ever (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice. Sounds like some great action he got into. I'll try a copper john next time for sure. Thanks for passing along the reports!


----------

